# Finally Settled In!



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

We sold our house a few months ago, so super fast that we had to spend 6 weeks with my parents while getting our new house ready. My sweet duo has moved twice in 3 months, lived with dogs and other cats and strange people. They have come through it like champs, always eating healthily and never abandoning their litter boxes or hiding. Now we are all settled in and our lives are returning to normal, so we can finally come back and read about all your beautiful kitties! We've missed you Cat Forum 

We got some new furniture for the move, both for people and cats  The kitties got a giant new scratching post, called the Ultimate Scratching Post, and a window perch that they love. We got a brand new couch! It was a scary move with the cats, but I'm proud to say that they love to sleep on the couch but so far are only interested in scratching their post-- YAY! We decided the key to controlling the kitty hair, was to match it. Here's Peach curled on the couch and Sully settled into the window perch (please ignore the mess outside, this was still during the move in!)


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear the move went well. I went through a similar experience last year. My house sale closed on June 30, but my new house (which was being renovated) wasn't ready until early September. So, the cats and I stayed with my Mom during July and August. I thought they would be stressed as a result of having to do two moves, plus having my Mom around all day when I was at work. But, like yours, they were fine. Abby was scared the first two days of each move and she hid under the bed or the couch, but she was fine thereafter. Muffs (normally the timid one) was out and about exploring her new digs from Day 1! 

It's great that your cats also survived 2 moves with no problems and that they like their new scratching post. I have the same post (the Ultimate Scratching Post) in my bedroom. Both of my girls love it because it really lets them stretch when they scratch. Great pics of your two!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so glad the kitties have settled in well. They look so relaxed and content.  I had to laugh at your solution to the cat hair issue - brilliant! Now if I could just find a material that matches brown/black classic tabby...

I got a new couch recently to replace the old one that was sagging and uncomfortable for me to sit on. Celia apparently isn't a fan of the nice, firm cushions and has been mostly boycotting it. :roll:


----------

